# Best Razor Out here?



## Babbalou1956 (Sep 2, 2014)

Gillette thinks we're toxic now. Yep, Gillette's new ad says we're guilty of "toxic masculinity" & after 40+ years I'm now switching brands. Lots of competition out there. Your favorites?


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Steve and I want to know, What is a razor?


----------



## Admin (Mar 10, 2011)

These guys seem to be the new thing.






Jeff M


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

I use both the DollarShaveClub blades and "Harry's." They're both good but the "Harry's" blades last much longer than the DollarShaveClub.
Sorta funny how Gillette & Schick charged ridiculous prices for their blades....until they got low-priced competition.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Been a Gillette Trac II man since 1971, but as Win231 commented, they are wicked over priced.


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

Safety razor. Buy it, get at least a middle ground one and only need one. Blades? 2 years worth, if you shave daily, are about $16ish. Soap is a wash, so to speak.
If you just want to spend a lot of money, this will take care of that. If you are frugal, this will take care of that too. Better shave than all the railroad tracks that are pawned off as razors these days. 
You can always go electric.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I just go to Walmart and buy a bag of 12 razors for under $3.00.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

It's an expense that I haven't, um, faced for many years now.
And my beard keeps my face warm...and Jean's, too, when we're snuggling.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Thanks Paratrooper those are the things women use to their .....


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

tony pasley said:


> Thanks Paratrooper those are the things women use to their .....


Naw.......they're orange.......not pink or lavender. If my wife wants to borrow one, I'm okay with it. 

In case you haven't heard, orange is the new camo.


----------



## Babbalou1956 (Sep 2, 2014)

LostinTexas said:


> Safety razor. Buy it, get at least a middle ground one and only need one. Blades? 2 years worth, if you shave daily, are about $16ish. Soap is a wash, so to speak.
> If you just want to spend a lot of money, this will take care of that. If you are frugal, this will take care of that too. Better shave than all the railroad tracks that are pawned off as razors these days.
> You can always go electric.


I decided to go that route. I was paying $46 for 12 blades. No more. Couldn't find safety razors in stores so I looked online, read reviews & ordered one. Thanks for the replies everyone.


----------



## Marturo (Jan 13, 2019)

Can't get more Toxic than a Beard, I've had one since I left the Service. Do not plan on changing anytime soon, I may go bald but the beard stays .


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Marturo said:


> Can't get more Toxic than a Beard, I've had one since I left the Service. Do not plan on changing anytime soon, I may go bald but the beard stays .


A beard is just your head hair moving South.

Besides, if you ever run out of food you can just pour boiling water through it for soup.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Gillette put out the commercial, but it was Proctor and Gamble that thought us toxic bastards required a bit more info on being less manly.

FYI they make Tide, Pantene, Olay, Head & Shoulders, Old Spice, Vicks, Downy, Crest, Gain, Pampers, Dawn and many more products that I can live without.

GW


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)




----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

paratrooper said:


> View attachment 16913


Sadly a real life Nazi seems to be pulling the strings of our representatives, business and media.
How times change.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

The truth is that Soros was neither a Nazi nor a collaborator, but merely a kid caught in the middle of something he couldn't handle.
Hungary resisted Nazi political and racial influence until 1944, at which point Hitler decided to take the country over. That's when the Hungarian version of the Holocaust began.
An old friend of mine, now deceased, was a Jew who had been drafted into the Hungarian Army. In 1944, he was assigned as driver to a German officer.
What should he have done? Any suggestions? Was he a collaborator?

(He ended up in a concentration camp when his car hit a mine and his circumcision was exposed in hospital. He survived, but just barely.)


----------



## Marturo (Jan 13, 2019)

Where did this TOXIC BS come from??
Every Woman I ever knew liked the fact I acted like a Man. Even my men friends liked me for my honest way of just being me.

I must live at a Shooting range, just do not meet any real Cuckoos that think being a man is Toxic. I like it when a Woman acts in a feminine way it's just natural.

It's no wonder I spend so much time watching the Western channel, Back when Men were Men & Women were glad of it! 

 HI O SILVER AWAY!
And with that I bid you Adieu


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

https://www.yahoo.com/lifestyle/dad...rying-guns-hey-gillette-offend-200917178.html


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I think that the Gillette commercial in question was w-a-a-a-y outta line.

I'm glad that I do not have to shave.
And even if I did, at this point I'd never choose Gillette again.

(And if you are one of those who thank that my beard is "toxic masculinity," you might want to discuss that concept with Jean.)


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I had a beard for a while when I was in college. Many kept mistaking me for Grizzly Adams.

I finally shaved it all off, cause I was getting tired of signing autographs.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Get the boots on it is getting deep


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

More like Gruesome Adams in PT's case.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Man oh man, you guys can get brutal. I think my feelings have been hurt and I may never get over it.

Oh wait......I'm over it. Never mind............


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Gristle Adams gets my vote, sounds tough.

GW


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

After looking at the picture again I apologize I thought you were referring to the person on the right but then I realized you were talking about you on the left side of the picture.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

There's a difference?

They both look alike...and in need of a shave.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)




----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

That was wonderful!
Kudos to whomever made it!

Thanks for posting it.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)




----------

